# new grow room



## dragracer (Dec 13, 2009)

Hello all, I am a new indoor grower and trying to use what I have, just wanted to see what opinions where out there. I am using a closet that is 3'by 5' by 8' tall. I am using a 400 mh for veg and a 400 sodium for flower. I have a DWC 14 gallon with 3 plants. they are clones I got from a friend, 2 are bubblegum, 1 is mazar, about 2 weeks old. I would like to grow up to six plants if possible. My temps are 78 to 82 with humidity at around 30%. I am using a humidifier as I live in a dry climate. I have an exhaust fan on my hood and a fart fan {100 cfm } in the ceiling. Just curious if anyone has this size grow room and if I am on the right track. Thanks for your help....:watchplant: :farm:


----------



## MarihuanatrÃ¤umt (Dec 13, 2009)

What size fan on your hood?  You need at least a 480 cfm fan for that room.  As far as 6 plants in 15 sq ft sounds like too many plants, well maybe not if you just do a single main cola IMO.

Do you have any pics, of your grow room/box?


----------



## dragracer (Dec 13, 2009)

the fan in my hood is a 90 cfm...I don't have pics yet, but will try to take and post some tonight..thanks for the reply!!!


----------



## seattbrad (Dec 13, 2009)

I just planted 4 plants, as seedlings, today.  My veg box 28" wide 28"deep, and 48" long.  I have never grown inside,or outside, so you can imagine how I feel.  I've researched how to grow, and I've come to the conclussion that growing is like golf.  You can ask 4 different golfers about what clubs are best to purchase and you'll get 4 different answers.  So, I took some of this and some of that and wa - la.  Your tempratures are the same as mine, same as humidity, but I'm not using a humidifier,since I live in Seattle.  I have pictures if your interested. Good Luck


----------



## dragracer (Dec 13, 2009)

you are correct, as in any endeavor there is a vast majority of opinions. I take what I feel comfortable with and ignore the rest, but there is a lot of experience on here and most beneficial to those of us who are novices at growing and it is appreciated. If you have pics that would be great, I am trying to figure out how to resize and post mine.  :banana: :banana:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 14, 2009)

dragracer said:
			
		

> you are correct, as in any endeavor there is a vast majority of opinions. I take what I feel comfortable with and ignore the rest, but there is a lot of experience on here and most beneficial to those of us who are novices at growing and it is appreciated. If you have pics that would be great, I am trying to figure out how to resize and post mine.  :banana: :banana:



If you have a PC, you can use Paint to resize your pics.  It is very easy and almost everyone already has Paint on their computer.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20979


----------

